# So I went back to school again, HUGE SUCCESS! I look forward to School now! :)



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

PLEASE READ THIS EVERYONE, YOU WILL UNDERSTAND WHEN YOU GET DONE READING!


So I went through a nightmare in my old high school, I was very depressed and have a **** ton of anxiety and I would just freak out over talking to people(So I left), like just a simple hi or what's up I would keep thinking and thinking about dumb stuff like that and have all these panic attacks. That was a year ago... I've experienced with Marijuana, Oxycontin, Xanax, Vyvanse and other types of prescription drugs and all those people that say drugs/prescriptions don't help... THEY ARE WRONG. Drugs are the 1st step but also understanding what people think and how you think is a big key too. I'm just here to help you guys out... One thing I always get caught up on was how I looked, I thought looks were everything, well... There not. Never worry about how you look or how other people look, what matters most is your personality and if you are being nice and calm to people, people are attracted to positive and happy people, Would you rather have a job with a co-worker that is happy and talks to you a lot and is nice and calm or someone that is really quiet and feels like he/she doesn't want to talk at all and doesn't care about your interests (These people are called downers). I mean looks matter to a certain point, you know just at least dress correctly and have proper hygiene but besides that, you should be good. Anyway, Back to the certain drugs I used to use that helped my anxiety, depression and what didn't work.

Weed helps with my depression tenfold, It also depends what kind I get but I get more anxiety with weed if I have to go somewhere or do something, unless I'm just chilling or whatever, then it's not a problem. So weed for me is just a chill drug, I don't think of it as a party drug unless I know the people because I freak out sometimes and I just can't do weed at parties.

Oxycontin is the best one for anxiety because you have a LOT of self confidence and it boosts your well-being tenfold and you feel amazing on it, this is basically synthetic heroin. I wouldn't recommend taking it though because it's very addictive and not so good on your health. You can look at someones face and you can tell if they are on heroin or not. It's that destroying, not near meth but close. I mean Oxycontin is prescribed for pain but it does help anxiety but I still recommend not taking it because there are a couple alternatives.

Xanax was amazing when I first heard about it but I just don't like it. Like it calms me down a "Little" bit. I can take 2mg and feel fine, My body is weird, It's not even a tolerance thing, I've never been able to keep myself calm on Xanax, It just leaves a nasty taste in my mouth and I will most likely fall asleep but everyone reacts differently. I mean I take 1mg Xanax before school and it does help but I only take it because I don't have any other benzo available. For some people, Xanax works wonders but for me, no. I don't take it that much but it can become very addicting if you take it daily x3 a day even at a low dose, it will rise, FAST!

Vyvanse is another pill for Add or Adhd, I can't remember but I take one 40mg and I'm up for 3 days. It doesn't like me, It works for some people though but not me so this pill was a huge fail for me so I quit within the first week.

Finally we are down to what we all came here for, this amazing pill keeps me really focused and talkative and boosts a lot of my self esteem and why it's not prescribed for anxiety is beyond me but I someone that is reading this, I might be able to help you guys. The drug is called Adderall. I currently take the XR kind, It makes me stay up pretty late so I have to take Advil Pm since I have the XR kind. I never use any drugs for abuse, only for benefits and certain situations. I am trying to get the IR kind because I started night school (As the title states) and it went amazingly well, I thought it was going to be a disaster but to be honest, on Adderall, I love it.

What I do when I go to school is I take 1mg Xanax or a bar of it (Depends on how awake or tired I am) and I mix the Xanax with Adderall. Doctors always prescribe these and a lot of people say uppers and downers don't mix but these two, go hand and hand with each other. Together they work pretty good but remember how I said that Xanax doesn't work well for me? Well, I'm just using it for the time being, I'm hoping I can get K-Pins or Valium or something else to try or maybe benzos just isn't the thing for me. I actually been taking Xanax since I started going there and I don't even know if the Adderall is doing all the work (I'm too afraid to go to school though without at least 1mg of Xanax though). You just have to make sure if you try this, you have to balance the Xanax (or any other benzo) with Adderall (or any other type of speed, mostly add/adhd meds.) When I say balance out, I mean if you take too much Xanax you'll get real sleepy and you can't operate, if you take to much Adderall then your anxiety will kick in too much but the more you'll talk. Basically the more benzo's you take will relief the anxiety you get from the Adderall and the Adderall counters the Xanax and makes you non-drowsy or sleepy.

Now to the story of how night school went, I went in through the front doors, heart pounding (I think it was the Adderall it self, I don't even think it was anxiety). My math class that I had today was a complete triumph over social anxiety. I feel AMAZING but not so good now because it's almost 4am and I'm crashing from these addies but besides that, my day was GREAT. 

The normal me is so much better then the lazy, tired, don't feel like talking to anyone me. My math class is about 3.75 hours long and half way through the class we had to go to a fair, I kind of freaked out but the meds helped but even without the meds, It's kind of hard to not get anxiety. I just held my self together, chest held high and went out there. I also have a friend from 6th grade that goes to my night school which was unplanned so that's pretty cool. So me and my friend start heading out to the fair (You had to go.) and I ran into this girl I met a couple days earlier on when I first started night school (I started night school Last week.) and I said "Hey so and so, what's up? and we headed out to the fair. So at this point I have my friend from 6th grade and this girl (I don't want to post any names here, sorry.) and I am so happy when I went to the fair, at first glance it looks like one of those fairs for school that just offers a lot of junk and they are all promotional offers and popcorn was there and things about going to college and PNC bank and just **** like that. Most of it didn't interest me but I went around the whole place and viewed every table at least once. But as soon as I entered the fair with my friend and that girl I was talking about earlier, we ran into this hot light skinned girl who had an amazing rack, a fun personality and a nice *** if I do say so myself. So at this point, I was mind blown. I actually have a group of 4 people going around at the fair that I mostly just picked up out of no where. That's pretty pro if you ask me. I talked to everyone that was with me and plus I got some popcorn I was eating (Yum) and was going around collecting all this cool stuff (I only get the interesting things, ie - Marijuana facts book....don't laugh. lol) Everything was free too. I was just talking to so many people, even the people running the tables that talked about their product or whatever they were doing. I was like the center of attention pretty much. I'm not the kind of person that would brag or be a douche type of center of attention but more like the very nice guy that never judges anyone and always gives everyone a chance.  That kind of guy. I also got a another girl after the fair was over, to lend me 1 dollar because I wanted a sprite and I got her to give the cute light skinned girl (Names are secret!) a dollar. The other girl I met earlier on, not the light skinned girl but the one I mentioned earlier has a different class so she couldn't go back with us.  I got her number on the first day of school though! I totally forgot about that. All in all, 

1. Goes to school

2. Finds old friend from 6th grade

3. Finds hottest girl in class

4. Finds another hot girl, gets number.

5 And I also met another girl that I knew from a mental hospital LOL I even went up to her and asked her, I said I remember you, holy ****tttt, dover behavior? and she said I don't remember you, It was a year ago but I think she was just saying that because I like came out of no where and confronted her... lol, she was pretty embarrassed. She wasn't really pretty so I wasn't worried about it but her friend looked alright. Anyways guys, Whenever you feel nervous or have anxiety, just think about everyone is dealing with the same **** your dealing with or worse, and just slowly saying hi or what's up to people will make you feel a LOT better about yourself and then you'll become part of this world. It makes you feel great guys, I'm not even playing. I did all this with a help of a little 1mg xanax football which wears off really fast and some addies. The **** that I pulled off is the kind of **** you do on drunk girls and I did it all with no alcohol!


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

Feels wonderful. I just can't express it in words. Like I know I can do the **** I want to, it's just that with Adderall I just become un-lazy and seem interested in people and things and actually care about them so that's why I talk to them and it's the same reason I'm typing this out to you guys. (My addies wore off but I still care about you guys.  )


This was a HUGE step over my social anxiety and I really think nothing of it now but it's always going to be there. The craziest part about it all is that I was pretty much isolated for about a year or so... before all this, not many people can do that but I did it, pretty damn proud to. I still think if my old high school as a nightmare but there's always that minor thought in the back of my head saying, hmm... if I would of just talked to people and not isolated myself, maybe I would of had a better time with it. I always thought the popular kids were *******s because I was really judgmental back then but now that I look back, If I would of just talked to them and been nice, I would of been with the group of cool kids, I guess I just chose not to... I don't know.

Remember whenever you see someone picking on someone or bullying them, in my eyes, it's a HUGE sign of weakness because that basically says, I can't make friends so I'm going to pick on whomever to raise my self esteem so I can feel better about myself. I was also in the hallways saying what's up to everyone I passed and they all said **** back like "Yo, what's up?" or "Hey, how's it going?" just normal responses so I really don't know what I was afraid of.... I really don't think it was all because of the drugs to be honest because even if someone did take a small amount of addies and Xanax, it would still be VERY difficult to pull off what I did. I also don't really believe in short term or long term drugs, IF you do certain drugs to help you out in certain situations, you'll get a sense of safety and well being in your brain so when you go do social things for whenever you stop taking your meds(IE - mall, club, or whatever.) Your already used to it!  Just make sure you don't withdrawal. 

Also just one thing I want to add in before I stop this whole story is that Xanax or any other benzo will help the comedown off of addies a TON. Just as an FYI. I'm really not trying to get people to use drugs but I'm just saying you can start off on them and then you can stop whenever you feel is needed.


If anyone has any questions about this story or whatever or any type of medication that I used and you want to hear it from someone that has experience with it and different combinations, I probably did it, just message me, if not, just post and tell me what you think. 

Time to go to bed, crashing hard.  BYE!

PS - I'm not a really social guy so after doing this just had me mind blown and craving for some more. :clap:clap:clap

I think I deserve a couple claps at least.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Congrats, but that is how adderall makes you feel. IF you dont have ADHD it is liek speed, it makes you feel like a God. I can tell you are still on it by the length of your post. Lol, I love Addies too but I keep it to once or twice a month. Adderall, if you have ADD or ADHD is supposed to calm and focus you, not make you super chatty and conjfident(whats peed does, which is what adderall is) I am serious, be carefula nd don't do it alot every day because it is highly addicting and your tolerance goes up really fast! I don't mean to be a party pooper and I am glad you felt super confident and good, but adderall is not the way to go. I have friends who are addicted to it. Said they would never do it a lot and lo and behold, a year later and BOOM, speed head. Even people who are prescribed it for ADHD say that after doing it for years and stopping ****ed them up. Just take it for social situations and you will be G. Been there and seen the besta nd worst! Good lucka nd I am happyf or you dude! Have a great great great school year and keep macking on them beautiful women!!!!


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Congrats, but that is how adderall makes you feel. IF you dont have ADHD it is liek speed, it makes you feel like a God. I can tell you are still on it by the length of your post. Lol, I love Addies too but I keep it to once or twice a month. Adderall, if you have ADD or ADHD is supposed to calm and focus you, not make you super chatty and conjfident(whats peed does, which is what adderall is) I am serious, be carefula nd don't do it alot every day because it is highly addicting and your tolerance goes up really fast! I don't mean to be a party pooper and I am glad you felt super confident and good, but adderall is not the way to go. I have friends who are addicted to it. Said they would never do it a lot and lo and behold, a year later and BOOM, speed head. Even people who are prescribed it for ADHD say that after doing it for years and stopping ****ed them up. Just take it for social situations and you will be G. Been there and seen the besta nd worst! Good lucka nd I am happyf or you dude! Have a great great great school year and keep macking on them beautiful women!!!!


Yeah, thanks man. I'm scared to death of withdraws so that kind of keeps me away from abusing drugs period. I only take it on my school days so it's like 20-40mg 1 time, 4 times a week (Mon,tues,wed,thurs) and I'm off friday so I usually just smoke a lot of weed or whatever a chill over friends houses so that way the addies and weed balance each other out and hopefully that will make it so I don't get addicted. One thing I wish I had different was a different benzo because I still have some anxiety and I wish I had the IR kind so I wouldn't have trouble sleeping at night.  The IR kind would be just enough to get through my school nights then I can just come home and sleep. lol

I am on XR, It is now 4am. LOL


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Good for you. I'm very happy for you  

I actually had a breakdown in class today. I had to go to the bathroom to cry. I think it was more depression and stress/fatigue, but it's gotten me thinking about going on medication. 

Anyway, I'm glad to hear that medication has been helping you. Also, you seem to gave a great mindset. Yay!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tyler Bro said:


> Yeah, thanks man. I'm scared to death of withdraws so that kind of keeps me away from abusing drugs period. I only take it on my school days so it's like 20-40mg 1 time, 4 times a week (Mon,tues,wed,thurs) and I'm off friday so I usually just smoke a lot of weed or whatever a chill over friends houses so that way the addies and weed balance each other out and hopefully that will make it so I don't get addicted. One thing I wish I had different was a different benzo because I still have some anxiety and I wish I had the IR kind so I wouldn't have trouble sleeping at night.  The IR kind would be just enough to get through my school nights then I can just come home and sleep. lol
> 
> I am on XR, It is now 4am. LOL


Nice, idk why I am saying this after trying to be cautious, but if you opent he XR tablets and crush the beads into a powder and take it liek that, you wuill feel it faster and way stronger AND it wont last like 8 to 10 hours, itll be like 6 max.:clap


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Nice, idk why I am saying this after trying to be cautious, but if you opent he XR tablets and crush the beads into a powder and take it liek that, you wuill feel it faster and way stronger AND it wont last like 8 to 10 hours, itll be like 6 max.:clap


If I snort them? I tried that like 3 times, I didn't like it really because of the drip in the back of my throat but I guess I can try it once. :S


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

niacin said:


> Good for you. I'm very happy for you
> 
> I actually had a breakdown in class today. I had to go to the bathroom to cry. I think it was more depression and stress/fatigue, but it's gotten me thinking about going on medication.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to hear that medication has been helping you. Also, you seem to gave a great mindset. Yay!


That sucks 

I hope you feel better.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tyler Bro said:


> If I snort them? I tried that like 3 times, I didn't like it really because of the drip in the back of my throat but I guess I can try it once. :S


Nah nah, no snort, parachute. crush thema nd put them in a piec eof paper towel and wrap it up. Thend rink ti with water. Fak I cant type for ****. I ahte this!!! LOL


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Nah nah, no snort, parachute. crush thema nd put them in a piec eof paper towel and wrap it up. Thend rink ti with water. Fak I cant type for ****. I ahte this!!! LOL


Alright, I'll try it on a day when I have off and see how it goes.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tyler Bro said:


> Alright, I'll try it on a day when I have off and see how it goes.


Oh, it will go extraordinary my friend. Be prepared for an epic day! Oooh, and if you smoke at the smae time, you know how addies give you peaks? Liek you flyin one moment and then down the next. If you are stoned, the lows are so stony and the ups are so addies, it is like a roller coaster!!! K i am done before thread gets locked. Lol. have a fun day off man!!!!


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Oh, it will go extraordinary my friend. Be prepared for an epic day! Oooh, and if you smoke at the smae time, you know how addies give you peaks? Liek you flyin one moment and then down the next. If you are stoned, the lows are so stony and the ups are so addies, it is like a roller coaster!!! K i am done before thread gets locked. Lol. have a fun day off man!!!!


Yeah, I need to smoke right now. The come down off of 40mg of addy is not even funny. lol

The only thing I have is advil pm and some herb. 

and not even good herb, I have **** mids.  but it's better then nothing but I can't smoke when I'm on addy because when I smoke I zone out... I don't know, it's added to my bucket list, I never really tried smoking and addy together.


----------

